# regarding good smps



## aman gandhi (Nov 13, 2012)

i want to know that which smps is good
*corsair vs450 watt or iball sprinter 500 watt*

iball sprinter 500 watt has more amps as compared to the corsair one and it has two enhanced 12volt rail
please remove my confusion


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 13, 2012)

corsair vs450 watt smps vs iball sprinter 500 watt smps


----------

